# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Arkady Volozh

## Airicist

Co-founder of Yandex

linkedin.com/in/arkady-volozh-81810

Arkady Volozh on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Freedom of choice with Yandex

Published on Dec 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Arkady Volozh — The real future of mobility

Nov 15, 2016




> Arkady Volozh's Keynote at World Congress of Information Technology in Yerevan. The Real Future of Mobility: self-driving technology as a new big shift.

----------

